# Paph.parishii ('Jeanie' x 'Andy')



## Redtwist (Jan 21, 2020)

Chuffed to win Best Paph Species at the British Paph Society (BPS) annual meeting with this first flowering parishii.
Bought as a single growth seedling 3years ago from Sam Tsui.
Dorsals have twisted more than I would have hoped but pleased with 6 flowers.
Chris UK


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 21, 2020)

Wonderful result! Great growing and getting it to flower! Sam's parishii are always nice


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 21, 2020)

Fantastic!
Possibly my favorite species!


----------



## Don I (Jan 21, 2020)

Very wel done.
Don


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 21, 2020)

Wonderful display! I hope mine looks as very whenever it decides to bloom.


----------



## gego (Jan 21, 2020)

Congrats!!!


----------



## musa (Jan 21, 2020)

love it!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 21, 2020)

Well done. A tip: Could be staked for better visual presentation between first and second flower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2020)

quite lightly coloured.


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 22, 2020)

Beautiful! Plants like yours remind me why this is my favorite species. I can only hope mine will bloom this well. Jeanie x Long Red Twister I believe. 

Please share your culture if you don’t mind! - P x


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2020)

Great job. Congrats. Please share your culture tips.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 23, 2020)

No idea how to grow this. Please tell us.


----------



## Redtwist (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for all the kind comments.
As regards culture, I don’t treat it any differently to my other Paphs - I grow them indoors in winter (I’m in the UK) and they go outside for the summer months. I water with rainwater with a little tap water added and feed 3 times out of 5 with a balanced fertiliser with added calcium, the 4th time I do a seaweed extract/magnesium heavy feed, and the 5th time I flush with clean water. Weaker strengths in winter, 3-500microsiemens in summer.
My only observations on this species is that it seems happier in a darker spot than many others and seems very tolerant of dry/wet extremes. The leaves are very heavy - hard to keep the pot well balanced as it grows.
Hope that helps
Chris


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 24, 2020)

thanx for the tips. What does your water/fertilizer measure in the winter? and just out of curiousity do you use any humic acid with your seaweed extract treatment?


----------



## Redtwist (Jan 24, 2020)

I feed 150-300 in winter and no, nothing that technical. I use lemon juice to knock the ph down to 6.5 if it gets to high though


----------



## blondie (Jan 25, 2020)

It is a stunning species and is a fantastic plant to see was so worthy of the win


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2020)

One of my favorite species as well.


----------



## emydura (Jan 25, 2020)

Congratulations. That is lovely.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 26, 2020)

Redtwist said:


> View attachment 17888
> View attachment 17889
> View attachment 17890
> 
> ...


Will reserve for my next visit to Sam’s paradise! Stunner.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 26, 2020)

Lo


Redtwist said:


> View attachment 17888
> View attachment 17889
> View attachment 17890
> 
> ...



viewing again, noting how luscious and perfect the foliage is. I realize it’s big...I use big smooth river stones in my plastic pots to balance...what about slipping it down into a larger (porous/breathable) cache pot? I do this a lot...so far has worked. I know nothing of parishii’s specific requirements but am feeling all bold because I’ve got a roth opening! Any tips for not immediately failing with this species?


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Lo
> 
> 
> viewing again, noting how luscious and perfect the foliage is. I realize it’s big...I use big smooth river stones in my plastic pots to balance...what about slipping it down into a larger (porous/breathable) cache pot? I do this a lot...so far has worked. I know nothing of parishii’s specific requirements but am feeling all bold because I’ve got a roth opening! Any tips for not immediately failing with this species?



I found with my 2 plants from Sam that acclimating from greenhouse to indoors takes a bit of time and during this period they can be prone to fungal infection. They also hate repotting. These 2 factors can cause some older foliage to die off, experience cell collapse, etc. keep an eye on the leaf tips.

I’m using normal clear plastic pots with very open/ porous mix. A good amount of charcoal and hydroton for aeration - always a good amount of inorganics to avoid repotting. You should see a flush of root growth in spring and good steady foliage growth. A very fast growing & rewarding multi imo. If repotting is absolutely necessary I think late Feb/March is best. They seem to be sensitive to these type of setbacks and it can thwart blooming, which is why none of mine have bloomed... yet! Lol

- P x


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 28, 2020)

BigBaby said:


> I found with my 2 plants from Sam that acclimating from greenhouse to indoors takes a bit of time and during this period they can be prone to fungal infection. They also hate repotting. These 2 factors can cause some older foliage to die off, experience cell collapse, etc. keep an eye on the leaf tips.
> 
> I’m using normal clear plastic pots with very open/ porous mix. A good amount of charcoal and hydroton for aeration - always a good amount of inorganics to avoid repotting. You should see a flush of root growth in spring and good steady foliage growth. A very fast growing & rewarding multi imo. If repotting is absolutely necessary I think late Feb/March is best. They seem to be sensitive to these type of setbacks and it can thwart blooming, which is why none of mine have bloomed... yet! Lol
> 
> - P x


Wow thank you!! I will definitely keep all this in mind. Does it need high humidity though? Any rest period? I’m checking Sam’s list now...will try to visit his place in February.


----------



## Orchidlover2020 (Jul 14, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> Will reserve for my next visit to Sam’s paradise! Stunner.


Just letting everyone know that Sam Tsui of Orchidinnusa.com 4th of July sale ends tomorrow. Discounts starting at 10% for all orders going up as high as 35% through July 15 2020.


----------



## Redtwist (Jul 19, 2022)

Second flowering of this one. 7 blooms this time.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 19, 2022)

Great! Well done!

Am I wrong in assuming, that the colouring of the petals is more striking this time round?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 19, 2022)

It grew up nice! Well done!

The dorsal is so much better this time. Very elegant flower,


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 19, 2022)

Amazing! Love the twisted petal and great job of growing this rarely seen species!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 20, 2022)

Impressive results over the first blooming.


----------



## Redtwist (Jul 20, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Great! Well done!
> 
> Am I wrong in assuming, that the colouring of the petals is more striking this time round?


Thanks. I agree, a deeper burgundy colour this time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 20, 2022)

great result


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 20, 2022)

Very nice…and very good job.


----------

